# Toolius Breaks The World Record For FX-8350 @8181Mhz



## sumonpathak (Nov 12, 2012)

hey guys
Our own Shatul "Toolius" Durlabhji has broken the WR for highest clock  on the AMD FX-8350 Processor with a clock speed of 8181Mhz.
CPU - AMD FX-8350
Motherboard - ASUS Crosshair V Formula
PSU - Corsair AX1200
Ram - Gskill Pi Black
Cooling - Liquid Nitrogen Pot
SSD - Kingston Hyper X 120GB

More details can be found here :
CPU Frequency overclocking records @ HWBOT
CPU-Z Validator 3.1

Good going bro...you just earned the bragging rights of being in the Mile high 8Ghz Club.


----------



## Neo (Nov 12, 2012)

Wow. That looks really great. 8Ggz huh. I guess now I have to get my hands on overclocking. But my CPU already rubs too hot @50°C when idle. Let's see. BTW, what do you mean our own? Is he from TDF ?


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 12, 2012)

he is from India...that makes him one of us..isnt?


----------



## Krow (Nov 12, 2012)

He has an account here too. Rarely posts here though


----------



## saikiasunny (Nov 12, 2012)

First congrats to toolius  and two questions
Is he in india? 
Is the oc with all the cores active?


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 12, 2012)

1.yes
2.no


----------



## saikiasunny (Nov 12, 2012)

Gud! And thanks!


----------



## Faun (Nov 12, 2012)

pretty cool.


----------



## Naxal (Nov 13, 2012)

Nice..

Lot of time and money in hand.

Unfortunately not practical.

By the way, whats the use of turning off the 6 core of this 8 core and allowing running only 2 cores ??


----------



## stonecaper (Nov 13, 2012)

^^^ Grapes are sour dude...from your viewpoint  a lot of hings will be impractical.
Kudos to toolius


----------



## RCuber (Nov 13, 2012)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/members/117227.html


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 13, 2012)

Naxal said:


> Lot of time and money in hand.


There are few who have money in hand but unfortunately a lot don't do it properly at all. Its not just a question of money. I was there. Besides, stuff like this is always about MHz race. There's also Super Pi, 3D Benchies. Its like racing. There's 50metre, there's 100 metre and then 200... list goes on. Achieving a feat in anyone of this as a worldwide record is a big deal.


----------



## dead.night7 (Nov 13, 2012)

I am not a hardcore overclocker, But what one gets after doing all such things on his hardware keeping aside the "Free Speeds" the chip offers 
Doesn't it costs money when the hardware dies, Probably who will pay for when overclock didn't got right?
Instead overclocking why dont we keep the product as the company wants us to keep it.


----------



## rohit32407 (Nov 13, 2012)

^Your question has already been answered by The Sorcerer. It's about thrill of the race of clocks. Anyway if the guy has the money and if he likes to race the 'clock-race' then why not. Ofcourse it's not practical but then no1 tries to reach those clocks for practical usage. It's all about thrill. If I had that much money, I would be doing the same.

Congrats to Toolius. Those clocks look surreal really.


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 13, 2012)

dead.night7 said:


> I am not a hardcore overclocker, But what one gets after doing all such things on his hardware keeping aside the "Free Speeds" the chip offers
> Doesn't it costs money when the hardware dies, Probably who will pay for when overclock didn't got right?
> Instead overclocking why dont we keep the product as the company wants us to keep it.



you get better performance... is that not a goal for you???

oh, im sorry, you must be pretty proud of your i7-3770K running M$ paint and Internet Exploder [SUP](TM) [/SUP]without any OC at all, eh?


----------



## dead.night7 (Nov 13, 2012)

^^ Yes we get a better performance, but what if my hardware is dying for what I do to it... And I did read it in Digit itself that, life for the hardware does reduces on overclocking.

Still my thoughts for these would be different from an enthusiast. As @the Sorcerer says I don't want to kill my components for racing, Am I getting money for that race? No but still I get performance and I know that right now I dont require that much performance.



The Sorcerer said:


> There are few who have money in hand but unfortunately a lot don't do it properly at all. Its not just a question of money. I was there. Besides, stuff like this is always about MHz race. There's also Super Pi, 3D Benchies. Its like racing. There's 50metre, there's 100 metre and then 200... list goes on. Achieving a feat in anyone of this as a worldwide record is a big deal.



Thank you a fair explanation


----------



## rohit32407 (Nov 13, 2012)

^In present scenario for full blown gaming with all the eye candy you gotta update your system in about 2 years anyway and if you know what you are doing when you overclock, your system will survive for that long easily. Also you don't need to keep it overclocked all the time. Save the profiles and apply the overclocked profile when you need it. It's just about what you want to do with it. I will repeat yet again that extreme overclocks are all about the thrill. If you don't think you need it, don't do it but you gotta applaud the guy for this extraordinary effort if you are even marginally interested in overclocking


----------



## avinandan012 (Nov 14, 2012)

each chip is different so you can't say that two chips from a same shipment will last for same time.
& rohit has pointed out a very good point 


> you don't need to keep it overclocked all the time. Save the profiles and apply the overclocked profile when you need it.


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 14, 2012)

dead.night7 said:


> ^^ Yes we get a better performance, but what if my hardware is dying for what I do to it... And I did read it in Digit itself that, life for the hardware does reduces on overclocking.
> 
> Still my thoughts for these would be different from an enthusiast. As @the Sorcerer says I don't want to kill my components for racing, Am I getting money for that race? No but still I get performance and I know that right now I dont require that much performance.
> 
> ...



lol, an average cpu lasts approx 10 years, if used stock. OC'ing it will prolly reduce life by 2-3 years MAX (that is, if you do all the interesting bits, like over volting, flashing bios, unlocking cores, etc.), and if you are loaded enough to afford a OC'able cpu, then you are loaded enough to replace your computer every 4-5 years (so, cpu will almost never die)

unless you want to run a computer 24/7 for a decade, stay away from overclocking.


----------



## Myth (Nov 14, 2012)

Congrats to Toolius. 
Hope to see more soon.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 17, 2012)

And now that submission is at the 3rd place. :/


----------

